# Your Favorite Space Marine Chapter



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

For me it would be have to be BA as they are the 2nd ballsiest chapter next to Space Wolves. Who else would say "Sir the land raiders can't keep up with the overcharged rhinos" Captain reply "Screw it were dropping them from the sky." Techmarine stares with mouth agape:shok: Captain:victory:


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Da Soul Drinkers! I despise traitors but I have a thing for loyal renegades! They fight for the Emperor and Terra, they just hate the Imperium. 

(kind of like the Farsight Enclaves. They don't have a problem with Tau, they just have a problem with the Ethereals)

Go righteous renegades!


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Definitely Space Wolves..

Firstly because Leman Russ looks like a fucking Lion, which is literally awesome.

Secondly because they're WOLVES.

I like to think my reasons are valid.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Imperious said:


> Da Soul Drinkers! I despise traitors but I have a thing for loyal renegades! They fight for the Emperor and Terra, they just hate the Imperium.
> 
> (kind of like the Farsight Enclaves. They don't have a problem with Tau, they just have a problem with the Ethereals)
> 
> Go righteous renegades!


Same, I've read chapter war and then got the omnibus off ebay, That's going to be a big read.

The Soul Drinkers are also what gave me the idea for my DIY space marine Chapter The Stray Wolves.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Game-wise or Fluff-wise? I would have to say Black Templars because their Righteous Zeal is second to none and their fluff is simply badassery in action. They dont give a shit about much and because their just as uncaring and mean as Khorne Berserkers. I'm a bit of a fan of medieval crusaders so that might be the reason why they seem the best to me. Also because their attitude to the universe is quite solid, serious and motivated spiritually for the Emperor a whole lot more then most chapters.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The Crimson Fists... Just look at their background! Who does not love those little bastards?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Black Templars because their fluff is awesome, and _Helsreach_ was an awesome read.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Raven Guard. Ninja space marines. Awww yeah!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't really have a favourite, I like a lot of different aspects from different chapters...but at the moment I'm going to say Iron Snakes simply because that's the army I'm painting


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Grey Knights, Crimson Fists or Sons of Orar... Can't decide...


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Space Wolves

Without question.

They are just awesome on every level.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Probably Blood Angels or Salamanders


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

How could I forget Salamanders :O Love their colour scheme and the new books are amazing!


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Space Wolves/ Wolf-Brothers, and Dragon Lords.


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

Black Templars without a doubt.

There is always a place in my heart for those relentless and unswerving maniacal crusaders.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

ROT said:


> Definitely Space Wolves..
> 
> Firstly because Leman Russ looks like a fucking Lion, which is literally awesome.
> 
> ...


You forgot that they are fucking space vikings!!! Go wolves XD
Seriously from all the chapters space wolves are the coolest, no doubt about it... I'm with Space wolves but for the record Сthulhu is better (I don't want to be eaten [save me please] alive by mutants from parallel dimensions.)


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Space Sharks.

Because they're sharks. In space.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Scathainn said:


> Space Sharks.
> 
> Because they're sharks. In space.


Ah, but they aren't space sharks anymore, they are something along the lines of 'charadons' (something like that)...in space.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Don't even get me started on the name change....

Carcharadons. What bullshit.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It's a debased version of the Latin for the Great White Shark genus.
So still very sharky :grin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Space Sharks sounded better.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

the Dark Angels. badass crusade record, and the primarch's name is LION. that=win.


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

Grey knights XD they are technically a chapter

but if we don't count them it's a tie between

Black templar- crusades just everywhere

or

Flesh tearers- old flesh tearers where they wanted to go out with a bang


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

For me it would have to be be Imperial fists. Not only are they bad ass and their captain excapted from a Chaos strong hold....unarmed! just spouts awsume! Fails them i would say Angels Encarmine and the Bleak Brotherhood for Blood angels and Chaos respectivaly....becuase i play them k:
(oh and White Death Company rule!!!)


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

My favourites have to be in order imperial fists, salamanders and Flesh tearers they are all just simply epic.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Crimson Fists. Struck by disaster but still fighting.


----------



## Laetos (Dec 8, 2010)

1/ Ultramarines
2/ Salamanders
3/ Dark Angels (for the skin)

but now I'm going to make a new army of Red Scorpions.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

I like the lamenters a lot. I feel like a lot of chapters are just adolescent charicatures of a single badass idea, which leaves them feeling pretty one dimensional. The lamenters are truly storied chapter, and theirs is a tale of cursed history, shame and redemption.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Dark Angels/Guardians of the Covenant. Love the secret mission to regain honor, love the academia as much as combat training, them being monks in space, and the story being pulled from one of my favorite time periods history. 

That and a whole company of Terminators and another of bikes. Fun stuff.


----------



## otogimaru (Dec 12, 2010)

space wolves because they don't need some fancy books to know how to kick ass and beard power


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Probably Flesh Tearers as they're the Chapter I play in game, though I've always really loved the Deathwatch even though they're not really a conventional Chapter. They're much cooler than Grey Knights in my opinion.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Dark Angels, for sure Dark Angels.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Blood Angels ! They are maybee doomed but keep fighting, so; Come and get some:wild:


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

Flesh Tearers, what's not to love about a bunch of mental marines?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

The Scythes of the Emperor, which will probably be my next army. They participated in the Damocles Gulf Crusade, the Badab War *and* the Second Tyrannic War. They were nearly wiped out by Hive Fleet Kraken during the Second Tyrannic War. Less than a company remained.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

otogimaru said:


> space wolves because they don't need some fancy books to know how to kick ass and beard power


Haha maybe in the fluff, but on their tabletop it's their fancy book that lets them do all the ass-kicking!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Bah! My own DIY marines of course!:laugh: But, if it must be offical chapter, then I say Crimson Fists. They're the reason I started 40k and picked a marine army. After seeing my bud's copy of Rogue Trader his brother passed down to him, I was hooked. Of course, it's probably the reason I like orks too:laugh:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I was always a fan of the Emperor's Pointy Sticks.

...a moment of silence, in memory of Turn Signals on a Land Raider.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

I started liking the Dark Angels, but when the new books for the Salamanders came out I found them to be much more awsome.

Salamanders all the way.


----------



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's my favorite space marine chapters

1. Aurora Chapter
2. Lamenters
3. Raptors (Second Founding of Raven Guard Chapter)
4. Imperial Fist
5. Red Scorpions
6. Ultramarines


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Boc said:


> I was always a fan of the Emperor's Pointy Sticks.
> 
> ...a moment of silence, in memory of Turn Signals on a Land Raider.


/moment of silence

Greatest DIY chapter ever! :biggrin:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

BA of course!


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

To be a bit more broad.

Anyone involved in the Badab War. Those fuckers are _mean_.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Ultramarines. I liked them before Matt Ward wrote the 5th ed codex, and even though they're one of the most hated space marines, I still like them.


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

Imperial Fist and his breed... Black Templars are Awsome! 

my very favorites, i do have both armies


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Exorcist Marines.


----------

